# Need PC - 1L budget - Minimum 5 years future proofing



## shashankm (Oct 4, 2016)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: My work involves everything, from compiling heaviest of source codes (that run into GBs) to rendering aftereffect videos, editing in premier pro, autocad, 3DS Max designs creation and image editing using every damn software possible. Gaming comes a good second, but work comes first for my requirement of this PC. 

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 1L

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: Yes

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Win 7/10

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 2TB (SSD+7200RPM Combo)

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: 24" Dell Ultrasharp (retailing for 30K currently) or similar model

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: None

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: In a month

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Yes. Will assemble it myself

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Delhi. Yes

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: My last system overhaul was in 2009 (didn't spent much back then though). That thing worked flawlessly so far until recently, the OS updates began taking toll on its performance and speed. Even a single command in a puny software like dreamweaver, leaves it whimpering now, let alone handling huge softwares. Now upgrading with minimum 5 years (max 10 years) in mind for not looking at overhauling system again.


----------



## luvhardcore (Oct 4, 2016)

what ever you buy .
buy it from Cost to cost nehru place Cheapest price available i got my rig from there last week


----------



## shashankm (Oct 5, 2016)

Ohh thanks man. They charge vat extra, won't that beef up the final bill that may seem cheap?

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandeepkrdhir (Oct 5, 2016)

I am selling my system for 50k including a huge table/chair , it has a Zotak GTX 960 Amp edition graphics card and 8 GB of RAM , so far in the next 5 yrs I dont see any game which will not run on it as the card supports Direct X 12 API as well , Processor is a 6 core AMD FX series , Asus Mobo, RAM - 8gb & 5TB hard disk space , 1 TB is a special RE edition black caviar from WD for the OS, I dont have an SSD though, monitor is 24 inch Benq with 1MS GTG , sound card is a creative Xfi gamer, Am in blr however , so you are free to take a call, I have an ad on OLX as well .


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 5, 2016)

^ That CPU is probably EOL and GTX 960 already got outclassed by RX470.
Also, why should OP buy your old rig when he got a 100k budget?


----------



## shashankm (Oct 5, 2016)

sandeepkrdhir said:


> I am selling my system for 50k including a huge table/chair , it has a Zotak GTX 960 Amp edition graphics card and 8 GB of RAM , so far in the next 5 yrs I dont see any game which will not run on it as the card supports Direct X 12 API as well , Processor is a 6 core AMD FX series , Asus Mobo, RAM - 8gb & 5TB hard disk space , 1 TB is a special RE edition black caviar from WD for the OS, I dont have an SSD though, monitor is 24 inch Benq with 1MS GTG , sound card is a creative Xfi gamer, Am in blr however , so you are free to take a call, I have an ad on OLX as well .



Hey man thanks. 25K is the last I can offer for your rig.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 7, 2016)

Budget -112K (Skylake Rendering/Editing RIG)


CPU- Intel Core i7 6700k -26000,
MoBo- Asus Z170 Pro Gaming -14500,
CPU Cooler- Cooler Master Hyper 212X -3000,
RAM- Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) 2400MHz -5000,
SMPS- Seasonic M12II 620w -6500,
Keyboard/Mouse- Logitech G100s Combo -1500,
Monitor- LG 24MP88HM 24" LED IPS -14500,
Cabinet- NZXT S340 White -6000,
HDD- WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3500,
SSD- Samsung 850 Evo 250GB -7000,
GPU - Zotac GTX1060 6GB Amp Edition -24000.

Total Cost: 1,12,000.

Buy Seasonic PSU from amazon.in or overclockerszone.com

Buy NZXT S340 cabinet from primeabgb.com


Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## shashankm (Oct 8, 2016)

How's gigabyte b170 sniper or dual audio amplifier mobo that looks good as well in budget of 12-14K, wanna share your opinion on that as well? 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## shashankm (Oct 14, 2016)

CPU	4GHz	i7 6700K	23500
Motherboard	Z170	Gigabyte Wifi GA Z170IN	14000
RAM	16GB	Corsair DDR4	5000
HDD	1TB	WD Caviar Blue	3500
PSU	650W	Corsair 650W	4400
Cabinet	Corsair/Antec 	3000
Monitor	24"	Benq 24" Eye care Flickr Free	9400
GPU	4GB DDR5	Zotac GTX960	12000 or something similar (planning to upgrade later)
CPU Cooler	1	Hyperx 212	2800
Wireless KB/Mouse	1	Logitech	1000
		TOTAL	78600

How's the rig guys? I can save some bucks and can upgrade few things later.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 15, 2016)

shashankm said:


> CPU4GHzi7 6700K23500
> MotherboardZ170Gigabyte Wifi GA Z170IN14000
> RAM16GBCorsair DDR45000
> HDD1TBWD Caviar Blue3500
> ...


Till the HDD its okay. Don't ever go with Corsair VS Series PSU.

Now you can save some bucks if you go with this Config...

Budget -86K (Skylake Rendering/Editing RIG)


CPU- Intel Core i7 6700k -23500,
MB- Asus GA-Z170IN -14000,
CPU Cooler- Cooler Master Hyper 212X -3000,
RAM- Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) 2400MHz -5000,
SMPS- Seasonic S12II 520w -5500,
Keyboard/Mouse- Logitech G100s Combo -1500,
Monitor- LG 22MP68VQ-P 22" LED IPS -9500,
Cabinet- Corsair SPEC-03 -4500,
HDD- WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3500,
SSD- Samsung 850 Evo 120GB SSD -4500,
GPU - Sapphire RX460 4GB Nitro -12500.

Total-86,000.

Buy Seasonic PSU from amazon.in or overclockerszone.com

Buy all components except PSU from mdcomputers.in

Since the specified above LG monitor is a freesync monitor, going with AMD GPU (Entry Level) greatly benefits you.

You can go with next gen AMD Vega GPU's when they get released in April,2017.


Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## shashankm (Oct 15, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Till the HDD its okay. Don't ever go with Corsair VS Series PSU.
> 
> Now you can save some bucks if you go with this Config...
> 
> ...


Many thanks for the response buddy

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## shashankm (Oct 19, 2016)

Apparently, none of the carbine cabinet fit HyperX 212. Need some different suggestions. How's Antec V1? Cheap, screwless and can fit coolers upto 165mm in height? Any idea? Or any other suggestions?

How are Circle cabinets? Any one using them?

Sorry for being too inquisitive but heck, can't help it.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 19, 2016)

I have the CM Hyper 212x inside a CM K380 cabinet - if it helps.


----------



## shashankm (Oct 19, 2016)

No offence, but didnt like cm380. Too twisty for my taste. Many thanks for your input

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------

